# Favourite Apistogramma???



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I just thought it would be interesting to see what everyone's favourite Aspito is. So the rules are post a link to the fish and brief description why.

I nominate apistogramma steindachneri even though I have never seen one in person the contrasting yellow and pastel blue looks amazing. These photo doesn't do it justice but the photo in Dwarf Cichlids by Linke and Staeck is amazing.



















Other special mentions Trifasciata, Sp Turucui, SP Broad Banded, Nijsseni (nice and junky) and Cacatoudies.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Apistogramma borelli_ 'Opal' ... Hopefully Mr. Laidlaw won't mind.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Of the ones I have kept, I actually liked F0 _A. cacatuoides_ the best.

Of the ones I have not kept, there is only one that I really want: _Apistogramma barlowi_, mainly because it is a mouth brooder. There is a good pic here (not mine!)...
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/2707/barlowi3hn2.jpg

Ed


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I just recently got my first, agassizii. I have to say that I never gave apistogramma credit until I got one, but they are really cool. Even though I'm biased toward mine, I have to agree with dwarfpike. Borelli seems the one I'd most wish to have.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

BTW, nice avitar Hubbynz. Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Crapy photo, but I've always liked agassizii. This was my pride, untill a tank mishap. agassizii red gold. I hoping some come in this May from Germany.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jeez, what a tough question. I would have to say A. sp. Winkelfleck is my favorite even though I unfortunately don't own any. The odd striping and nice fin color really makes these fish stand out. The pic is my avatar.
If I had to chose runners up I guess they would be, all of the others.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pic, not the best, but Viejita II.

edit: I might have to take that back after viewing this page.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, excellant page!!! I might have to change mine now to that Alenquer agassizi!!


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll add biaeniata (banded dwarf) as my favorite. I dont have a picture though you can go to this site to check out some pictures. If I ever get a good picture, ill have to post one of mine.

[/url]http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=615[/url]

I picked one up a few years ago before I knew what I was doing. He turned into a pugnatious and stunning fish. He is definatly the star of my 55gal. tank, people comment on him more than my angels. The variety I have has an orange highlight in the fins, rather than the yellow making it a brighter fish. I would love to give him a couple of females, but since I bought him, I am yet to see another one in any of the LFS's. As for why I like that species....I like the bright fin color, the fish reminds me of the cockatoo dwarf, but with a more subtle coloring in the fins making it imho more natural looking.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Panduro and Elizabethae - can't find any pics at the moment.

I've kept both, many other apisto's as well (I used to have a 300 gallon heavily planted tank with nothing but apisto's in it).

Panduro have an exceptional personality for apisto's, very entertaining to watch and the breeding dress on the females is bar none the best out there.

Elizabethae (it may be elizabetae) are just flat out beautiful if you can afford $120 a pair.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

a couple of pics

aspitogramma elizabethae



















panduro



















Baenschi


----------



## kkafer (Apr 13, 2009)

i have a pair breeding in a 40 gallon planted tank.... it is so entertaining to watch these fish be parents... im hoping to let them breed until i get multiple generations going and take the pair out to let the offspring start their own families since they will be more comforatble with each other since they have grown up together


----------

